#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  PA-Markt -  zaterdag 28 februari 2004, Houten

## Merijndj

Hoi iedereen,

Er komt weer een PA-markt aan... namelijk op  zaterdag 28 februari 2004.

zie voor meer info:
PA-MARKT
Topic van vorig jaar

Jan-Peter, ook hier actief op het forum organiseerd de PA-Markt zoals altijd.

En dit keer kom ik zeker weten ook  :Smile: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Misschien een id voor een kleine forum meeting?

----------


## pieterjan

Ja lijkt me een super leuk idee. Kom maar met een voortsel hoelaat waar ?

----------


## Controller

Waar wordt die beurs dit jaar gehouden ? In Houten?

----------


## Roeltej

even kijken op de site en je weet het  :Smile: 

Tis iig weer in het euretco in Houten

----------


## jurjen_barel

k ga kijken of k ook kan gaan.

k heb al meerdere jaren de site bekeken vlak van te voren en nu heb k eindelijk s geel wedstrijd (sport) of optreden staan, dus maar ff in me agenda gezet.

En voor zover ik weet is het de laatste jaren altijd in Houten geweest, of ligt t aan mij?  :Wink: 

Nog ergens een hoekje van de bar voor de forumleden reserveren? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

ik kom ook zeer zeker dit jaar. Goed sparen want mijn verlanglijstje is lang  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

Ik ben er de afgelopen 2 jaar geweest en vind het altijd superleuk om te gaan, maar misschien dat ik dit jaar moet aflaten weten (zus komt aan op Schiphol na 5 maanden afwezigheid) 
Denk dat we die 2 dingen moeten gaan combineren  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

zijn hier dingen nou echt veel goed koper?
naam aan ook twee de hans en zo 

tja ik ben net een jaar echt bezich duss. ik weet het allemaal nog nie zo goed.

gr bas

----------


## jack

Heel erg veel oud hout! incl vogelnesten.
soms idiote prijzen!
Baal ervan dat het maar 1 dag is!!!
Goed zoeken en je vind vast iets leuks.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> zijn hier dingen nou echt veel goed koper?
> naam aan ook twee de hans en zo 
> 
> tja ik ben net een jaar echt bezich duss. ik weet het allemaal nog nie zo goed.
> 
> gr bas



Verwacht voornamelijk 2e hands spul. Sommige dingen kan je echt geen zak meer mee doen, maar er worden ook erg leuke spullen/partijen aangeboden, dus zorg ervoor dat je er op tijd bij bent (mits je geld over hebt  :Big Grin: ) Tis in ieder geval altijd wel een gezellige dag en inderdaad maar jammer dat er maar 1 zo'n dag in het jaar is...

----------


## Michael

Ik ben er nog nooit geweest maarja ga dit jaar zeer zeker. Een ding staat helemaal bovenaan mijn verlanglijstje en dat is een pa tafeltje van minimaal 24 kanaals. Zou men op de pa markt daar nog iets fatsoenlijks vinden 32-40 kanaals voor niet te veel geld? (eurootje of 1500 max?)

----------


## Max

ik ga er dit jaar ook zeker weer naar toe

----------


## pilot

Ik ben nu al verschillende jaren gegaan (ongeveer 4 of 5 keer) en ik moet zeggen dat het aanbod toch wel iets terugloopt.Eerste keer dat ik ging stond ik sterk te twijfelen over een delta 24 kanaals mengtafel in flightcase met multi kabel toen indertijd Fl.3500,- maar er zijn ook jaren bij geweest dat er inmderdaad stands bijstonden waar het leek of de vrachtwagen zo was leeg geschoven.Ik ga dit jaar toch weer omdat het toch leuk speelgoed blijft en wie weet wat je tegen komt.

----------


## BAJ productions

oke ik weet genoeg effe sparen en dan in kopen :Big Grin: 

kom dus ook.

en ben ook wel in voor een forum meeting!

groetjes
bas

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik ben afgelopen x voor ut eerst geweest en ik vond het opzixht wel leuk. Als je goed zoekt en er niet al te laat bent dan kun je er leuke dingen voor niet al te veel geld vandaan halen. Vooral pluggen en kabel word er behoorlijk aangeboden voor hele leuke prijzen.
Ook veel apparatuur voor beginners maar ook echt profi spul staat er is is SOMS leuk te betalen. Ik zag vorrige x ook minimacs staan die voor bijna de nieuwprijs weg moesten gaan (scheelde 200 euri ofzo)

Maar ik ben zeker van de partij deze x

Maar n eerst ff theatervakbeurs , ff de nieuwe speeltjes testen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

M.V.G

----------


## djbirdie

Als ik een gaatje vrij heb in m'n agenda ben ik er dit jaar ook weer, alleen eerst nog ff sparen....

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik kom ook, ben al beetje aan het sparen je weet maar nooit wat je er tegen komt

----------


## jurjen_barel

Balen, wilde komen, maarja...

Dan ben ik op wintersport... Ook leuk, toch?

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Dan ben ik op wintersport... Ook leuk, toch?



Tis maar waar je van houdt [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Merijndj

het is waarschijnlijk wel mogelijk om een soort afspraak te maken als:

"om 13.30 uur J&H forum meeting bij het café"

----------


## axs

Balen, wilde komen, maarja...

Dan ben ik bedsport doen... Ook leuk, toch?

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> Dan ben ik bedsport doen... Ook leuk, toch?



Bedsport? Neem ze toch gewoon mee?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

is bedsport slapen????

kun je toch wel een keer over slaan :Big Grin:

----------


## janpeter

Eerder is er al geprobeerd om een meeting te houden op de PA-markt. Dat is niet gelukt. Rond het afgesproken tijdstip waren er slechts 3 mensen aanwezig.
Ook heb ik als organisator overleg gevoerd met de directie van J&H en hun verzoek ingewilligd om op de beurs geen forummeeting te houden, om enige belangen niet te laten kruisen.
In ieder geval is het niet de verdere bedoeling dat ik als organisator het stimuleer om de meeting op de beurs te laten plaatsvinden. Dat er onderling e.e.a. wordt afgesproken, kan ik niet verbieden. op de beurs geldt geen samenscholingsverbod.

Een forummeeting straks in de zomer met een gezellige BBQ zie ik persoonlijk veel meer zitten.

----------


## BAJ productions

oke iedereen weet het "om 13.30 uur meeting bij het café :Big Grin: " dus geen woord over J&H[xx(].

oke misschien zie ik jullie wel[?]

groetjes bas

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> oke iedereen weet het "om 13.30 uur meeting bij het café" dus geen woord over J&H[xx(].
> 
> oke misschien zie ik jullie wel[?]



Let wel op: ik schudde die tijd zomaar uit mijn mouw.... niet verder over nagedacht.

Al zegt dat niet dat we die tijd niet kunnen gebruiken........ aan jullie om dat te bepalen....... maakt mij niks uit

----------


## janpeter

VRIENDELIJK VERZOEK

Ben je in het verleden al eens op de PA-markt geweest en heb je daar wel een kortingskaart ingeleverd met je post adres, maar niet je e-mail adres ?

Vanwege het enorme bestand dat we inmiddels hebben van meer dan 1700 namen en adressen, is het ondoenlijk om iedereen met de post te informeren. Dat gaan we dan ook met de e-mail doen. Wil je op de hoogte blijven, ga dan nu naar de website van de PA-markt http://www.pa-markt.nl en meld je aan voor de electronische nieuwsbrief.

(moderator wilt u dit bericht a.u.b laten staan)

----------


## _Jasper

Ligt het nu aan mij, of hebben tot op heden zich veel minder standhouders aangemeld, ik keek zojuist even bij de deelnemers, en voor mijn gevoel was het vorig jaar veel drukker met aanmeldingen.... Of wachten ze tot op het allerlaatste moment?

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door _Jasper_
> 
> Ligt het nu aan mij, of hebben tot op heden zich veel minder standhouders aangemeld, ik keek zojuist even bij de deelnemers, en voor mijn gevoel was het vorig jaar veel drukker met aanmeldingen.... Of wachten ze tot op het allerlaatste moment?



viel mij ook al op ja. ik ben er dit jaar in ieder geval ook weer, nadat ik vorig jaar over moest slaan.

----------


## Stefan17

Ik zal het weer even in mijn agenda noteren!  :Smile: 
Vorig jaar ook geweest, niks gekocht, maar het was zeker even leuk om rond te neuzen.

----------


## Max

Damn, Damn, Damn
lees net op de site dat er nog heel weinig stands zijn verhuurd (35 van de 95 geloof ik) en inschrijven kan tot 26Januari anders wordt er gekeken naar een kleine hal  m.a.w bedrijven moeten zich snel aanmelden !!!

----------


## BAJ productions

zal wel jammer zijn zo wijnig bedrijfen

----------


## janpeter

> citaat:zal wel jammer zijn zo wijnig bedrijfen



Zo weinig bedrijven... Minder dan vorig jaar, toen waren het er bijna het dubbele. Het gevolg van de recessie ?

Morgen weet ik meer over een vernieuwde indeling in de ernaast liggende hal....

----------


## janpeter

Vandaag is de indeling van de PA-markt van 28 februari a.s. aangepast. Er zijn nog ca. 20 stands vrij voor geïnteresseerde bedrijven en particulieren.
Kijkt u even op de website voor de allerlaatse informatie http://www.pa-markt.nl of meldt u aan voor onze electronische nieuwsbrief via de website.

----------


## Radar

Net even naar de nieuwe plattegrond zitten kijken maar dit is significant inleverren ten op zichte van vorig jaar.
Je gaat je bijna afvragen of het nog wel de moeite is om naar houten te rijden om daar vervolgens een dikke 15 oude hollandse guldens neer te tellen om te gaan kijken of de 40 aanwezige standhouders iets leuks hebben meegenomen.

----------


## Jan-Peter

Natuurlijk is het wat anders als vorig jaar, maar niet anders dan alle jaren daarvoor !

Wanneer er gewoon nog 20 standhouders bijkomen is de zaal vol en is er een zeer riant aanbod van occassions.

Laten we maar postief denken !! Kom allemaal maar gewoon, het gaat ook om een stuk gezelligheid.

----------


## janpeter

Dat er in een paar dagen toch veel dingen kunnen veranderen mag duidelijk zijn.
Er zijn nog maar een paar groene plekken op de plattegrond. De beurs is bijna vol.. wie komt er op die laatste vrije plaatsen ?

Ook als u niet zo heel veel te verkopen heeft als particulier, is er vanaf maandag a.s. de mogelijkheid om deel te nemen aan de PA-markt.
Op de website vindt u meer informatie.

----------


## moderator

Hoorde dat ik dit jaar volop in de gelegenheid ben om eens echt rond te gaan snuffelen...Maar weer eens ouderwets gaan ouwenelen met de standhouders, kijken voor koopjes en gezellig ouwehoeren in Houten.

Ik las een stukje terug in het onderwerp dat er geen forum meeting is, wel...J&H organiseert geen forum meeting, heeft J&H nog nooit gedaan, is altij iets wat vanuit de forum deelnemers zelf komt. J&H neemt dit jaar geen deel aan de PA markt, dus meeten bij de kroketterie zal een mooie plek zijn  :Smile: 

Ik ken een redelijk aantal forumdeelnemers van gezicht inmiddels, maar als je ergens een kale met een bril ziet rondhobbelen dan ben ik dat...

----------


## janpeter

Onderstaande vermelding is puur informatief...

Op de PA-markt zijn nu ook tafels te huur voor particuliere verkopers. Meer informatie en inschrijven via de website http://www.pa-markt.nl

En voor wat betreft de meeting... Iedereen is welkom... Stel een tijdstip vast en laat het mij als organisator ook even weten. Zetten we dat ook op de site !

----------


## BAJ productions

als we effe weten wie der gaan komen ben meer voor een tijd wat vroeg als er dan niet zo veel aan is kunnen we altijd nog vroeg weg uur of 12.30 om meeting bij het café kun je gelijk eten.

----------


## moderator

ja, als jij ff leert tiepen met punten en komma;s dan snap ik misschien wat je wil zeggen...

Wat ik wel begrijp: Wie gaan er de 28e naar de PA markt? 
In de ochtend is iedreeen druk met koopjes jagen, in de middag is er vaak wat meer rust (ook bij de bar...)
zullen we zeggen 15.00 iedereen met zn aankopen bij de kroketterette? of ben ik nu te voortvarend?

----------


## Radar

15:00 uur strak bij de kroketerie.
Ik ben die dikke kale met bril.

----------


## Barthez

Ik ga ook zeker proberen aanwezig te zijn, ff kijken wat er allemaal voor mooie speeltjes te koop aangeboden worden  :Smile: [^]

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Ik ben die dikke kale met bril.







> citaat:maar als je ergens een kale met een bril ziet rondhobbelen dan ben ik dat...



Nu wordt het moeilijk. 
Maar ik sta er ook tussen. Dus mocht je er echt niet uit komen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Triple S

Dan ben ik die dikke met haar en zonder bril  :Big Grin:

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Triple S_
> 
> Dan ben ik die dikke met haar en zonder bril



Dan ben ik maar die kleine bolle met haar zonder bril.
(om t makkelijk te houden)

----------


## pieterjan

En wie moet er weer gewoon werken !
&lt;-------

----------


## djRobbie

Ik ben er ook, vorige jaar ook erg vermaakt, was erg leuk.
Dit jaar maar is kijken of ik iets van flighcases op de kop kan tikken.

----------


## Merijndj

ik heb vorige week voor een kaartje gezorgt..... ik kom definitief wel.....

----------


## janpeter

Voorverkoopkaarten bestellen en betalen kan nog tot a.s. zaterdag. Niet vergeten daarna wordt de voorverkoop gesloten en mag u bij de entree van de beurs in de rij plaatsnemen bij de kassa !

----------


## Merijndj

ik zie net op de website van de pa-markt, dat alle stand-plaatsen vol zitten.

http://www.pa-markt.nl/images/bezetting.jpg

----------


## _Jasper

Zo zie je maar... ze wachten altijd tot het laatste met aanmelden voor een stand...


Maar even wat anders, om even een frisse wind in deze topic te blazen:
Waar ben jij NIET naar opzoek, tijdens de beurs? Er zijn genoeg onderwerpen geweest waar je juist WEL naar opzoek bent, maar wat laat je liever links liggen? En dan het liefst iets creatievere antwoorden dan het te hebben over de kwaliteit of de eventuele (niet) onderhouden producten.

Brandt maar los!

----------


## BAJ productions

alles wat kapot is en gewoon zooi is!

en alles dat boven mij butjet uit komt!

gr
bas

----------


## Fritz

Ik ben eigenlijk NIET op zoek naar nog een setje parren... Heb ondertussen al genoeg complete barretjes hier liggen, maar als ze mooi zijn wil ik ze nooit laten liggen [8D]

----------


## Stefan17

Helaas kan ik er dit jaar niet zijn, omdat ik moet werken.  :Frown:

----------


## djRobbie

Ik kreeg trouwens vandaag een brief van focus (mail adres hadden ze blijkbaar van vorige keer) dat ze heel veel weg gingen doen.  :Smile:

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djRobbie_
> 
> Ik kreeg trouwens vandaag een brief van focus (mail adres hadden ze blijkbaar van vorige keer) dat ze heel veel weg gingen doen.



Weg doen, of verkopen op de PA-Markt? Lijkt me wel een groot verschil.....

----------


## BAJ productions

ze zullen geen dingen weg doen die ze misschien nog op de PA markt kunnen verkopen.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djRobbie_
> 
> Ik kreeg trouwens vandaag een brief van focus (mail adres hadden ze blijkbaar van vorige keer) dat ze heel veel weg gingen doen.



Jepz, hier ook! Ben benieuwd!
Vooral die zin van: "neem vooral veel CASH geld mee en busjes en aanhangwagens"  :Big Grin:

----------


## djRobbie

Veel geld gaat er zeker wel mee  :Smile: 
Nou nog hopen dat ik wat leuks vind

----------


## Merijndj

ik heb de volgende "inhoud"  van focus gekregen:




> citaat:Wat er verkocht gaat worden is in grote lijnen het volgende;
> 
> Parren, Kabels, Flightcases, lampen en div geluidsapparatuur.



Daarnaast kreeg ik vanmiddag mijn kaartje toegezonden  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Fritz

Ik ga nu ook definitief. Ik heb geen voorverkoopkaartje, maar ik moet toch eerst nog naar Schiphol, dus de echte koopjes mis ik misschien [:0]

----------


## BAJ productions

ik kom zekers. heb net de kaarten binnen.

is het nodig om een uur van te voren te komen???
of misschien nog wel langer???

of is de ingang groot genoeg?

gr
bas

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> ik kom zekers. heb net de kaarten binnen.
> 
> is het nodig om een uur van te voren te komen???
> of misschien nog wel langer???
> 
> of is de ingang groot genoeg?
> 
> ...



Uur van tevoren is zeker niet te veel... Als je tenminste echt koopjes wilt jagen of echt iets zoekt, waarvan er misschien niet veel is.

----------


## Merijndj

om ff terug te komen op "enkele pagina's hiervoor":





> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> zullen we zeggen 15.00 iedereen met zn aankopen bij de kroketterette? of ben ik nu te voortvarend?



Ik kom ook.

----------


## BAJ productions

denk dat ik dan helaas al weer naar huis moet. moet nog gaan werken.

misschien ook wel we zien het wel.


groetjes
bas

----------


## R. den Ridder

wat ik vooral niet mee ga nemen zijn mooie blinkende goed onderhouden spullen...geef mij maar oude meuk waar niemand een stuiver voor geeft, en dan lekker opknappen...een centerpiece van martin voor 50 euri bijv. is een leuk objectje voor een middag knutselen en met 3 keer verhuren is hij terugverdiend (tenminste, voornamelijk de lamp die er in moet)..niet te vergeten de blueboxen voor 500 euro..ook leuk

dit jaar ga ik voor een paar mooie 1 kw'ers of sourcefour's en een vaag apparaat wat knutselplezier op kan leveren!

----------


## Michel_G

Eigen ben ik hier wel benieuwd naar, maar vind het niet de moeite er een nieuw topic voor te openen.

[u]Wat is je budget voor de pa markt ??? en waar is het eventueel voor bestemd</u>

Mijn budget voor deze pa-markt ligt ong. op 1000 euro.

Dit is bedoeld voor wat lichteffecten, parcans en eventueel een versterker. (en natuurlijk ook andere dingen, mocht ik iets leuks tegenkomen)

----------


## sparky

Ik sta er ook, je kunt mij vinden in de Audisol stand. (Mocht je daar behoefte aan hebben that is, haha)

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_spike_
> 
> Eigen ben ik hier wel benieuwd naar, maar vind het niet de moeite er een nieuw topic voor te openen.
> 
> [u]Wat is je budget voor de pa markt ??? en waar is het eventueel voor bestemd</u>
> 
> Mijn budget voor deze pa-markt ligt ong. op 1000 euro.
> 
> Dit is bedoeld voor wat lichteffecten, parcans en eventueel een versterker. (en natuurlijk ook andere dingen, mocht ik iets leuks tegenkomen)



mijne is bijna nix :P ik ga er voornamelijk heen om gewoon eens pes-zooi te kijken, en me collega te helpen met sjouwen :P
Verder ben ik ATM aardig blut, omdat ik alweer genoeg dingen heb gekocht  :Big Grin:  Als ik echt iets zie van "dat moet ik hebben!!" kan ik denk wel ff wat lenen bij me ouders ofzo.

----------


## Michel_G

@fredjuhh: dat blut zijn komt me maar als te bekend voor  :Big Grin: 

*om er nog even op terug te komen voor morgen: OM 15.00 UUR BIJ DE VOEDSELHOEK*

dat in verband met die forum meeting. Ben er dan ook (lullig voor degene die er dan ook zijn  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Merijndj

ok......... vandaag is het zover...... succes Jan-peter !!!!

(oja) voor ik het vergeet..... thx voor "sticky" maken[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]


misschien leuk om hier ook neer te zetten wat er allemaal gekocht is....(of misschien toch een nieuw topic)[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Merijndj

ps: alweer wat nieuwe foto's:
http://www.pa-markt.nl/images/album2004/index.html

----------


## Iko

Net terug, maar was niet echt veel te zien dit jaar. Veel meuk; blik en dj spul. Broodjes en krokette waren wel lekker en verder gezellig buurten. 

Misschien dat er volgend jaar weer wat leukers tusse staat.


Greetzz Iko

----------


## moderator

in dit onderwerp graag alle reacties over de PA markt, das handiger dan allemaal verschillende topics...
@dj spike: daarom aankoop topic verwijderd.

----------


## bewap

Ik ben er ook net van terug, dit jaar stonden er veel flightcases, ook was het behoorlijk druk net zoals andere jaren, het was wel leuk om tussen al die spulletjes te snuffelen, verders niks gekocht, was allemaal aan de dure kant, vond ik op enkele uitzonderingen na dan.

----------


## BAJ productions

heb twee mosfet 500 's gekocht A 350 euri inclusie flightcase. 
4 par 64's nieuw voor 25 euro totaal.
nog wat zooi.

moet zeggen ik ga volgend jaar weer!!!!
versterkers waren kapot maar bleek niets te zijn. een draadje klem gezeten en over midden.

klinken wel goed!

groetjes
Bas

----------


## R. den Ridder

kom net terug, en je begint te merken dat de beurs "volwassen" begint te worden, veel grote sets, moving heads en ga zo maar door, weinig echt leuke koopjes, al ben ik best blij met 6 selecon profielen voor 250,- :-) 
Verder idd veel te veel van die discostandjes met allerlei stapels goedkope meuk, hoort m.i. niet op zo'n beurs thuis, of je moet de opzet veranderen naar een gewone verkoopmarkt.

Wel leuke dingen gezien, wel vaak voor een hoofdprijs, zo vind ik 750e voor een blue box van SA veel, twee jaar geleden kocht ik er nog 2 voor minder.
Volgend jaar iig weer!

Ralph

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ben 2 uurtjes binnen geweest en heb meer bekenden ontmoet dan leuke koopjes gezien. Volgens mij denken al die bedrijven dat ze nog de hoofdprijs kunnen vangen voor oude pa tafels enzo. Er stonden wel een aantal interessante dingen tussen , maar of die heb ik al of ze lagen net buiten het beduget wat ik voor de beurs had uitgetrokken.

Was wel leuke beurs en het budget voor volgendjaar is nu weer wat groter he  :Wink: 

M.V.G

----------


## Prins

Wij waren er tegen 1045 uur, was vrij druk. Veel rotzooi of juist hele dure spullen. De mooie koopjes waren natuurlijk al weg. Wel een Jem Technofog in flightcase gekocht. Al met al een leuke ochtend gehad, volgend jaar weer!

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> in dit onderwerp graag alle reacties over de PA markt, das handiger dan allemaal verschillende topics...
> @dj spike: daarom aankoop topic verwijderd.



sorry, ander modje zei dat ik er een topic voor mocht openen

Om even op mijn aankopen terug te komen:

2 topjes van turbosound (nieuw) met 2*10"+1" 250 watt rms aan 8 ohm
2 subs van turbosound (gebruikt) 18" 250 watt rms aan 8 ohm (frequentie:35-160 Hz)
Die boxen hebben samen 625 gekost.

4 keer DAS boxjes factor 8 (per stuk 100 watt rms 8 ohm) voor op mijn kamer.
Voor de vier: 50 euro

flightcase 20 He met wielen en voor en achter deksel. (bedoeld voor versterkers) 85 euro

versterker RAM audio (type: BU-2000) 2*1000 watt rms aan 4 ohm)
Een eindtrap kapot, maar koste inclusief splinternieuwe eindtrap 475 euro.

2 mushrooms voor 5 euri de twee. Zijn allebei defect, maar 1 is alweer gemaakt wat draadje zat los. (inclusief 2 lampjes)

Voorderest nog wat klein materiaal, plugjes enzo.

----------


## DJ.T

Weet je zeker dat je nou echte turbo hebt staan en niet dat setje dat een tijdje terug op marktplaats stond?
Lijkt me vreemd dat je voor zo weinig geld een complete set turbo hebt staan, mocht het wel echt zijn dan heb je dat mooi voor elkaar!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik ben ook net terug. Heb 12 par 56 gekocht en 2 tornado scans met controller en kabels

----------


## R. den Ridder

zeg spike...die turbosoundset nog in de auto kunnen proppen? :-) die profieltjes pasten stukken beter :-)

maar mooi setje heb je aan die turbo's!

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Weet je zeker dat je nou echte turbo hebt staan en niet dat setje dat een tijdje terug op marktplaats stond?
> Lijkt me vreemd dat je voor zo weinig geld een complete set turbo hebt staan, mocht het wel echt zijn dan heb je dat mooi voor elkaar!



Heb ze bij bourgonje vandaan, importeur van turbosound. De subjes waren niet nieuw dus zat geen doos bij ofzo, maar hebben wel de turbosound kleur blauw en zijn exact modellen die turbosound heeft (incl. logo's turbosound). 

Die topjes zaten in dozen met stikkers van turbosound erop, met kaartjes met turbosound eraan en met logo van turbosound op voor en achterkant. Tevens kwam er een ontzettend strak en goed geluid uit. (dingen zijn meer dan 130 dB spl peak 1w/1m) en dat merkte je ook wel.

Lijkt me dus stug dat het geen turbosound is. 

(wat voor setje stond er op marktplaats ???)

@de heer de ridder: Heb je me zien staan met die subjes &gt;???? :Big Grin: 
Mijn pa was ervan overtuigd dat hij ze in de auto kreeg, maar dat was dus niet zo. Hij heeft maar even de aanhanger opgehaald  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ik zet er binnenkort wel even foto's van op het forum, maar ik ga vanavond eerst even die nieuwe eindtrap in mijn versterker zetten.

----------


## Bats

VOlgens mij heb ik je dan nog zien staan met je subjes, toen we daar aankwamen...

Drive inn tnt heb ik volgens mij ook gezien, met nog een vriend ervan ofzo, zag iig paar jongens met wat zwarte parcans en 2 tornado scans staan in de eethoek  :Smile:

----------


## R. den Ridder

heb idd even met een glimlach teruggedacht aan de keren dat ik heb terug moeten rijden naar zundert omdat 2 blueboxen of een case voor 4 218's niet in een vectra passen toen ik je zag staan :-)

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:
> Drive inn tnt heb ik volgens mij ook gezien, met nog een vriend ervan ofzo, zag iig paar jongens met wat zwarte parcans en 2 tornado scans staan in de eethoek



Ja dat klopt was roy (die kleine) en Tim (ik) :Big Grin: 
De rest van het team had geen tijd en wilde ook niet mee[B)]
Ik was ook zo stom om niet te pinnen voor ik naar binnen ging en had dus niet een enorm groot budget[xx(]
Maar het was er wel leuk[^]

----------


## Michel_G

Hahaha, voor jou was het nog een stukje verder rijden, voor ons maar een kwartiertje heen en een kwartiertje terug.

DJ.T ik heb trouwens de subjes open gehad, en daar zitten ook turbosound speakers is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Voor ons was het ook een stukje rijden vanuit Burgh Haamstede (Schouwen-Duivenland)

----------


## Triple S

Leuk dat jullie er allemaal waren, heb jullie vast gezien, maar was voor de forum-meeting al pleite (sorry, volgende keer beter)
Mijn aanwinst: ook een RAM Bux 2.0 (inmiddels mijn derde), goed functionerend voor  550,- (dus ik weet niet wat jouw uurtarief is spike, maar je hebt dus  75,- de tijd om die eindtrap er in te bakken  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )
En nog een dicro-light kastje op de kop getikt. Altijd handig om in geval van geen licht bij je te hebben.

PS
Welke idioot deed dat rookalarm afgaan????????????

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Triple S_
> 
> Leuk dat jullie er allemaal waren, heb jullie vast gezien, maar was voor de forum-meeting al pleite (sorry, volgende keer beter)
> Mijn aanwinst: ook een RAM Bux 2.0 (inmiddels mijn derde), goed functionerend voor  500,- (dus ik weet niet wat jouw uurtarief is spike, maar je hebt dus  25,- de tijd om die eindtrap er in te bakken )
> En nog een dicro-light kastje op de kop getikt. Altijd handig om in geval van geen licht bij je te hebben.
> 
> PS
> Welke idioot deed dat rookalarm afgaan????????????



die eindtrap is 5 minuten werk, heb hem er al in. Kwestie van 4 schroefjes losdraaien, stekkertjes los, eindtrap eruit andere erin, vast schroeven en stekkertjes weer aansluiten

topjes zijn trouwens type THL-811w (dit type heb ik nog niet kunnen achterhalen op de turbo site, wel de THL-811s, dus ik mail ze wel ff)

Heb twee verschillende subs (bourgonje kwam met het verhaal dat een van de twee omgebouwd was en dat de klant dat beter vond enzo, blijkt dus gewoon een andere sub te zijn) Ga dus die ene eruit doen en er zo'n andere voor terug kopen.

de ene is een THL-818.103 overeenkomend met deze specs (is gewoon helemaal gelijk zelfs)
http://www.turbosound.com/pdfs/thl818.pdf

andere is deze en deze gaat eruit. Gaat om de TCS-618, hiervoor in de plaats komt een THL-818
http://www.turbosound.com/pdfs/tcs618.pdf

----------


## jop

Ik vond de markt dit jaar erg tegen vallen, veel troop voor veel geld. En er waren zelfs een stel stands die nieuw spul verkochten.
Ik heb toch nog kunnen kopen:
- een martin magnum pro 2000 rookmachientje
- wat klein lichteffect grut (flowers ed)
- microfoons
- een grote case vol met kabelzooi & andere meuk
Ik kan weer enkele weekenden knutselen.....

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Triple S_
> Welke idioot deed dat rookalarm afgaan????????????



was mijn 1e keer, maar vond zeer interessant, wat pingelen en je had zo 100 euro van je rookmachien af is toch wel mooi, en volgend jaar weer!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Was echt alleen maar ouwe meuk dit jaar... We hebben wel een TV-tje gekocht voor 10,- omdat we die toevallig over een week nodig hebben. Verder nog een leuk monitortafeltje zien staan, maar we hadden niet genoeg cash mee, helaas...

----------


## Merijndj

ik heb aardig wat dealtjes gedaan... en ook beetje troep meegenomen....

http://www.licht-geluid.com/shop/detail.aspx?ID=3335 voor 80.--
http://www.licht-geluid.com/shop/detail.aspx?ID=5491 voor 250.--
2x scan "coemar miniscan" + 1x coemar scan controller + bekabeling+lampen voor 175.--

al met al...... goede dag..... nu nog ff handleidingen zoeken  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Max

bweh, was dit jaar erg gaar..... heb weinig gezien en was ultra duuur
heb alleen een Antari Z800 gekocht alleen heb ik me niet kunnen testen want heb geen vloeistof maar heb zojuist twee Winners besteld en strobo dus komt allemaal goed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Triple S_
> 
> 
> Mijn aanwinst: ook een RAM Bux 2.0 (inmiddels mijn derde), goed functionerend voor  500,- (
> 
> PS
> Welke idioot deed dat rookalarm afgaan????????????



Die heb je bij ons gekocht denk ik dan!!![ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Wij hebben zelf een mooi audipack statief en flightcase gekocht voor plasmascherm... Voor de rest vond ik het vrij weinig!!

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Merijn de Jonge_
> 
> 
> 2x scan "coemar miniscan" + 1x coemar scan controller + bekabeling+lampen voor 175.--



Dus jij was het die die scans voor mijn neus wegkocht !!!!!

----------


## Merijndj

lol.... blijkbaar....  :Big Grin: [:P] ach ja..... van 1 van die scans is een gobo uitgebroken en ook de fitting van de lamp kapot......... maar ik kan ze nog niet aan het werken krijgen met die showmaster..... nog maar ff proberen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Merijn de Jonge_
> 
> lol.... blijkbaar.... [:P] ach ja..... van 1 van die scans is een gobo uitgebroken en ook de fitting van de lamp kapot......... maar ik kan ze nog niet aan het werken krijgen met die showmaster..... nog maar ff proberen



zat er dan een showmaster bij ??? en voor die 175 euro mag je toch niet echt zeuren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> Wij hebben zelf een mooi audipack statief en flightcase gekocht voor plasmascherm... Voor de rest vond ik het vrij weinig!!



Mmm ik heb dat onbewust wel zien gebeuren, tenminste dat dat statief voor dat plasmascherm op een lastig manier moest worden gepakt  :Big Grin:  
Ik vond het ook wat weinig dit jaar... ik heb deze 4 trusshoeken gekocht:

 

Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over wat er met die totale truss-set (vanuit ingang gezien, rechts achter in de hoek) gebeurd is? Ze wilden het eerst niet per onderdeel verkopen, is dit later op de dag wel gebeurd?

----------


## rene.derksen

Dit is de wekrende link van de foto's http://www.pa-markt.nl/images/album2004-2/index.html
Zo te zien hadden we de stand als 2e leeg (1 na laatste foto)

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_spike_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Merijn de Jonge_
> ...



neej...... showmaster stond ergens anders voor 150.. megenomen voor80

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Kan iemand mij vertellen wat dat voor een "iets" is op de foto  hierboven.

&gt;&gt; Soort van "case" erg hoog links achterin...

PS&gt; Het is wederom bewezen (voor diegene die nog steeds niet geloven dat het kan) dat ik wel blijf plakken op zo'n digitaal prentje.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Jan Peter bedankt.... voor de gezellige dag, en voor het bewijs...

----------


## R. den Ridder

DJ Spike....veel  plezier met het vinden van een enkele turbosound kast, die zijn al zeldzaam in vergelijking met JBL etc. dus je zult wel even plezier hebben, kun je niet makkelijker met polyester enzo de kast nabouwen?

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> 
> DJ Spike....veel  plezier met het vinden van een enkele turbosound kast, die zijn al zeldzaam in vergelijking met JBL etc. dus je zult wel even plezier hebben, kun je niet makkelijker met polyester enzo de kast nabouwen?



misschien wel, maar zoekt en gij zult vinden !!!

Nee, ik heb de tijd, dus ik zie wel. Tevens zijn er nog wat mogelijkheden heb ik van iemand gehoord, dus dat ga ik even nakijken.

----------


## MC Party

Bij een vd stands stond ook een MA 24/6 voor 600 euro incl. btw heeft toevallig iemand van het forum deze tafel gekocht?? Ik ben namelijk wel benieuwd of de tafel voor 100% werkt, dus geen storingen oid.

Greetz,
Martin

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> 
> Bij een vd stands stond ook een MA 24/6 voor 600 euro incl. btw heeft toevallig iemand van het forum deze tafel gekocht?? Ik ben namelijk wel benieuwd of de tafel voor 100% werkt, dus geen storingen oid.



direct toen die weg was stond er een MA 48/6 [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Smile:  :Smile: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## fredjuhh

Ik ben er ook geweesty, heb me samen met me 'collega' rot gesjouwd, we waren er vanaf opening tot +/- 12:45, daarna hebben we met z'n 2en heel lang buiten zitten wachten tot me pa weer kwam met de auto, hij had in de file gestaan. dus buiten lekker zitten kijken waar alle mensen mee weggingen  :Big Grin: 
we moeste de hele tijd sjouwen met een strobo+flightcase, nieuwe DMX controller, en lichtcomputer, alle 2 hadden we dus onze handen vol, meestal zette we t ff neer, ging ik erop zitten en dan de ander ff kijken, en zo wisselde we dat af  :Smile:  

Ik had sowieso niet echt geld om wat nieuws aan te schaffen, als ik dat wel had had ik denk alsnog niet veel gekocht. want qua licht doe ik nix kopen, en qua geluid wil ik een andere topsetje.

Wel opmerkelijk trouwens dat sommige apparatuur voor nieuwprijs te koop stond, zoals een behringer 1520 topset waar de prijs van 400/2 op zat, kan best zo zijn dat die ook nieuw waren BTW. Dan had die man die ik zag weggaan met 2x nieuwe JBL topjes voor 500 t beter voor elkaar denk  :Big Grin: 
Ook zag ik een behringer vmx300 voor 225 die duidelijk wel gebruikt was. (vandaar dat ie ook bleef staan denk [:P] )

----------


## Iko

Volgens mij stond spike achter ons met ze Turbosetje toen we er uit ginge. Want ik zei tegen tom volgens mij is dat turbo, heeft nl van die schuine hoekjes aan de onderkant, maar het leek ons wel heel onwaarschijnlijk [:P] Maar dus toch

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik was met _ferry_ mee, tenminste, zijn ouders waren zo vriendelijk te willen ijden. 

Mijn aanwinsten dit jaar: 
Botex DC-4P, had gehoopt hem goedkoper op de kop te tikken. Maar was wel nog een hele mooie, en iig goed werkende.
Scanmaster van GLP, hoopte wederom op een lager prijsje, maar dit was de enige? op de beurs volgens mij. Is BTW wel gloedje nieuw  :Big Grin: 
Strobo 1700 watt bij laguna vandaan.
kistje voor strobo en kabels
zwaare spiegelbol motor met plankje en haak.

Jammer genoeg niet de 12 par 36's waar ik op gehoopt had, vorig jaar zag ik nog stapels liggen voor 2.50 per stuk. Ook geen lichteffect gekocht, nog wel staan kijken bij de welbekende enorme en goedkope flower-effecten, maar toch maar niet gedaan. Dat wordt maar sparen voor een bat-one.

Toch ook wel jammer dat ik de enige complete par 56 short chroom heb laten liggen aan het begin, en even door ben gaan kijken... ze lagen nergens anders meer, en toen ik terug kwam natuurlijk weg  :Frown: 

Ach, alles bijelkaar wel een geslaagde en gezellige dag  :Smile:

----------


## Dave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> 
> Bij een vd stands stond ook een MA 24/6 voor 600 euro incl. btw heeft toevallig iemand van het forum deze tafel gekocht?? Ik ben namelijk wel benieuwd of de tafel voor 100% werkt, dus geen storingen oid.
> 
> Greetz,
> Martin




Ik ben 1 van die gekken (er waren er 2 namelijk) die zo'n tafel heeft gekocht. Ik heb daar de stekker er in gehad en gekeken of alle faders nog werkten ed. Hij zag er niet afgeragd uit. Nog wat van de prijs afgekregen en laten wegzetten. 
Ik heb er de loods even wat licht aan gehangen en hij werkte goed. Hij krijgt binnenkort de duurtest wel voor z'n kiezen. Enige wat me opviel was dat het display niet helemaal netjes onder het venster zat, dus hij gaat nog wel open binnenkort. Software-versie 2.55, dus redelijk recent. Het is wel een gok, maar voor die prijs is het ook de eventuele reparatiekosten nog wel waard.
Verder nog een discharge fresnel en een discharge profiel met bijbehorende ballasten en lamp gekocht voor 45 eurie, en voor 10 eurie aan 19" behuizingen.

Verder gewoon rondgekeken en me zitten te verbazen over het aantal 'highlite' kramen met nieuwe rommel en natuurlijk de oude rommel. Kleine rot-headjes voor 600 het stuk terwijl je voor hetzelfde geld een 5-star kon kopen aan de andere kant van de hal. Iemand daar nog wat weggehaald?
Naar mijn idee een geslaagde PA-markt, ik ben er volgend jaar weer.

----------


## Merijndj

iemand die laser opgevallen  :Big Grin:  een 4 watt argon laser [:P]

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Merijn de Jonge_
> 
> iemand die laser opgevallen  een 4 watt argon laser [:P]



Ja ik heb er nog even naar gekeken maar ik vertrouwde het niet helemaal... :Wink:

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Merijn de Jonge_
> ...



Gaf blijkbaar wel een raar gevoel op je hand [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Roeltej

echt helemaal goed wastie volgens mij ook niet, of het moet zijn dat er 2 stralen uitkomen :P

----------


## ralph

Wat ik niet begrijp:
- Ik lees met regelmaat: alles was veels te duur
wat ik dan lees: ik heb niet hard genoeg gespaard!
-Aanbod van nieuwe spullen: waar blijf je dan met het concept!

Markt begint volwassen te worden, maar volgens mij snappen sommige mensen echt niet hoe het zou moeten werken ( en dan bedoel ik verkopers en bezoekers!)

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kerstmanneke_
> 
> echt helemaal goed wastie volgens mij ook niet, of het moet zijn dat er 2 stralen uitkomen :P



ook gezien waar die op de muur scheen een felle groene stip en iets meer naar linksonder een vage groene stip  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jop

enuh bij zon 4 wat buis hoort toch een dikke waterkoeling?

----------


## dj Q-bone

Achterop de laser zat ook dikke waterkoeling, maar ik denk dat ze een radiotr hebben gebruikt, tenminste dat neem ik aan, anders zal de rekening voor het water flink opgelopen zijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

heb hem ook gezien maar vondt het raar dat hij een kleine fell plek had. en dan nog een vage plek. heb je hem gekocht????

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> heb hem ook gezien maar vondt het raar dat hij een kleine fell plek had. en dan nog een vage plek. heb je hem gekocht????



Ja, heb er nu 2 op me kamer staan [xx(]

----------


## MSSS

Ik heb slechts een ding gekocht : een outline SP-800 amp. hij werkt nog goed  :Smile: . Nou vroeg ik mij af heeft er iemand technische specificaties voor mij? want de site www.outline.it ligt plat helaas [xx(]

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> ...



lijkt me wel wat voor op je kamer (op de muur van de buren :Big Grin: )
nou ja alles kan in je kamer. hoorde dat ze me nie normaal vinden 8 par 64 in mijn kamer met 1000 watt lampies. duss[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## MSSS

wat is daar niet normaal aan dan?[8D]

----------


## Triple S

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geplaatst door Triple S
> 
> 
> Mijn aanwinst: ook een RAM Bux 2.0 (inmiddels mijn derde), goed functionerend voor  550,- (
> 
> PS
> Welke idioot deed dat rookalarm afgaan????????????
> ...



Als u van BW sound is klopt dat helemaal! 

Zijn die andere 2.0 en die 3.4 nog verkocht?

----------


## Wesley

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_spike_
> 
> Heb ze bij bourgonje vandaan, importeur van turbosound. De subjes waren niet nieuw dus zat geen doos bij ofzo, maar hebben wel de turbosound kleur blauw en zijn exact modellen die turbosound heeft (incl. logo's turbosound). 
> 
> Die topjes zaten in dozen met stikkers van turbosound erop, met kaartjes met turbosound eraan en met logo van turbosound op voor en achterkant. Tevens kwam er een ontzettend strak en goed geluid uit. (dingen zijn meer dan 130 dB spl peak 1w/1m) en dat merkte je ook wel.
> 
> Lijkt me dus stug dat het geen turbosound is.



Wij willen foto's zien, wij willen foto's zien, wij willen foto's zien, wie willen foto's zien en dan zingend[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Maar effe serieus, post allemaal ook effe een foto van je aanwinsten. Lijkt me wel leuk toch?

----------


## Michel_G

2*THL-811W, 1*THL-818 (linksonder), 1*TCS-618 (rechtsonder)

Foto's van een van de aankopen die ik gedaan heb op de pa-markt dit jaar. Dit turbosetje, (waarvan de sub rechtsonder vervangen gaat worden door eenzelfde die linksonder staat), gekocht voor 625 euro. De topjes zijn trouwens nog nieuw. 

Bij die sub rechtsonder wou ik net even wat stof weghalen van binnen, dus daarom kijk je tegen de speaker aan, normaal zit er nog een gril voor.

ander foto's kun je vinden op deze link:
http://groups.msn.com/gsl-productions/shoebox.msnw

(hier zijn de foto's wat groter  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Triple S_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:citaat:
> ...



Dan klopt het.. :Wink: 

Ik weet dat er nog wel een aantal geinteresseerde waren voor de 2.0 en 3.4 maar of hij ook echt verkocht is weet ik niet want ik ben eerder terug gereden.. zal het zometeen wel eens vragen.

----------


## DJ-JP

Voor de liefhebbers.... foto's op de website en binnen korte termijn ook een video van ca. 7 minuten !
www.pa-markt.nl

Om te weten: Er zijn 1483 bezoekers geweest. De 1000e was er dit jaar al om 11.45 uur. Ruim 1½ uur eerder dan vorig jaar.

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ-JP_
> 
> Voor de liefhebbers.... foto's op de website en binnen korte termijn ook een video van ca. 7 minuten !
> www.pa-markt.nl
> 
> Om te weten: Er zijn 1483 bezoekers geweest. De 1000e was er dit jaar al om 11.45 uur. Ruim 1½ uur eerder dan vorig jaar.



Krijg helaas telkens een error melding als ik het filmpje wil bekijken. Heb het al geprobeerd op te lossen, maar het lukt niet.

----------


## MSSS

hij zal het er binnenkort opzetten zegt ie. Als je het bestand nu download is het o kb dus is het niet zo raar dat je een error krijgt.

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MSSS_
> 
> hij zal het er binnenkort opzetten zegt ie. Als je het bestand nu download is het o kb dus is het niet zo raar dat je een error krijgt.



hehehe, is de leeftijd, dan gaat het vermogen om dingen goed te lezen snel achteruit. :Big Grin:

----------


## theo

Effe over die bux 2.0 en die 3.4,waren om half 4 nog niet verkocht.
Wel heb ik de stolpcase waar deze versterkers in zaten gekocht.
De bux 2.0 stond daar voor 600 euro en de 3.4 voor 1000.

----------


## Fritz

Weet iemand wat er met die grote truss set gebeurd is die (vanuit de ingang gezien) helemaal rechts achterin de hoek te koop stond? 
Was nogal veel interesse voor geloof ik. Was dat Bourgonje trouwens?

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> Weet iemand wat er met die grote truss set gebeurd is die (vanuit de ingang gezien) helemaal rechts achterin de hoek te koop stond? 
> Was nogal veel interesse voor geloof ik. Was dat Bourgonje trouwens?



Vanaf de ingang was bourgonje inderdaad rechts achterin.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door theo_
> 
> Effe over die bux 2.0 en die 3.4,waren om half 4 nog niet verkocht.
> Wel heb ik de stolpcase waar deze versterkers in zaten gekocht.
> De bux 2.0 stond daar voor 600 euro en de 3.4 voor 1000.



Was jij dat??  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ-JP

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geplaatst door Fritz
> 
> Weet iemand wat er met die grote truss set gebeurd is die (vanuit de ingang gezien) helemaal rechts achterin de hoek te koop stond? 
> Was nogal veel interesse voor geloof ik. Was dat Bourgonje trouwens?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



De truss was niet van Bourgonje, maar van PTB. Meer info over het bedrijf vind je op de website van de PA-markt. Truss was aan het einde van de dag niet verkocht.
Ik had persoonlijk ook wel wat interesse in een aantal stukken, maar primair wilde men alleen alles in één keer verkopen. Bij het weggaan, zeiden ze dat het ook wel in gedeelten had gekund. Hadden ze dat er zaterdag bij gezet, waren ze het wellicht kwijt geweest.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ-JP_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:citaat:
> ...



Oke bedankt! Ik zal die site ff bekijken zo meteen. Ze vertelden inderdaad dat er erg veel interesse voor was (en dat kan ik wel geloven) en ze wilden het eigenlijk in één keer kwijt. Ze hebben wel wat telefoonnummers (incl. de mijne) opgeschreven die ze zouden bellen wanneer ze het later in de middag toch apart weg gingen doen. Ik heb er alleen niets meer van gehoord...

----------

